# Maximum clutch size?



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

ARRRRRRRGH. So I put all nine dummy eggs in the cage a couple of days ago, following the theory of replacing each real egg with 2-3 fakes. And this morning I looked and there was another real one laid. So now whoever is doing it has a clutch of ten.

Is that normal?? I guess I should have ordered more! I wish the culprit would sit on the darn things already. I want to know who it is.

Also, the dummy eggs are a little smaller than the real ones. Could that be causing her not to accept them?


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

If the dummy eggs are smaller than the real ones whoever is laying has a calcium issue. Perky sometimes lays oversized eggs but she will still sit on the dummys without a problem.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

So if the real eggs are a little larger than the dummies, they are too large? And that points to an issue? :blink: All the real ones have been nicely formed, solid, and look the same. The fakes look too small to me. Like lovebird eggs. Maybe I will e-mail the person who runs the website and ask if they made a mistake.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

moonchild said:


> So if the real eggs are a little larger than the dummies, they are too large? And that points to an issue? :blink: All the real ones have been nicely formed, solid, and look the same. The fakes look too small to me. Like lovebird eggs. Maybe I will e-mail the person who runs the website and ask if they made a mistake.


Mine look exactly the same size as cockatiel eggs. As I said, the only time there was a size difference is when one of my birds was calcium deficient.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Plastic-BIR...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item4d123354da

If you look on the ebay ad lovebird and cockatiel eggs are the same size.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

That's the same seller I got them from, just directly from their site. I will take a picture of the real egg next to the dummies and post it.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

The size difference is not drastic. Think the hen will even notice?


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

The hen probably doesn't. I think its just because she wasn't sitting on them before you started adding. Just don't take them away, she might just lay even more if you do.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

my female lovebird lays eggs and does not accept the fakes. just her. not every hen is going to be by the books and its not gonna be easy to figure out how to stop it. 

if you need to know who it is laying, check for egg bums.


----------

